# new to the board. need help buying a horse



## tickabilla (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi. I'm in the UK and really struggling to find a horse to buy. 

I'm a size 22 and about 18 stone. 

I had horses as a child then didn't ride for about 20 years so I'm not a beginner but not a pro. 

Can anyone help with what breeds I should be looking for please?


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

You definitely need a percheron! One of my mares is a percheron and she has the BEST disposition. They can carry a lot and are well known for their positive attitude! (Perfect if you like grays too) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Breed doesn't matter as much as build. I'm about the same weight as you, and I ride a solid Quarter Horse. I feel perfectly comfortable on him, and he is comfortable with me. His back is a bit longer than desired, but we haven't had any problems. Here's a photo (he's 16.1hh btw) - 









The horse you're looking for should have short, thick cannon bones, and a short back. Good legs are basically a must. Also, don't go thinking that draft horses are your best option - they aren't built to carry weight, they're built to pull them. The same goes for tall horses - gravity works against you!


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree tracer the best horse should be stocky but not too tall...honestly when I think of percheron I don't automatically think of big tall work horses....I think of 15 hand crosses...lol that's what I really meant by a percheron
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PastureSongs (May 27, 2013)

Find something sturdy. You should be able to know sturdy when you see it.
Shortish. Thick. Well muscled. That is your best bet.

That's not necessarily a draft or even a draft cross, but that may be a good route to start, particularly with a cross.


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

As we say in the US, "Go big or go home!" Haha! Seriously, when it comes to appropriate mounts for plus-sized riders (like me), American research has shown that horses that carry more than 20% of their own body weight tend to have more health issues. So, if you're 18 stone, you might look for a warmblood or a draft cross, maybe even something sturdy mixed with Welsh Cobb, in the 1300-lb. (590-kg) range. 

You might want to consider investing in light-weight tack, as well. I have a synthetic saddle that is wonderful -- comfortable and easy for me to carry, so I know that my horse will appreciate it as well. And because it was also relatively inexpensive, it leaves more money in my pocketbook to spend on cool gear and horse treats!  Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The UK is the home of the Cob so you shouldn't have any problems finding what you need
There's currently a flood of gypsy cobs going into rescue centres where they'll be assessed and prepared for new homes so I would call around all your registered local ones to see if they have anything that would suit you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the title of this thread~! I know you meant to say "horse" but the "horde" is so much more interesting. I'd like to buy a horde. kind of like minions, I suppose. H m m ....... I wonder how much they'd cost?
(just kidding now)

Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now I want a horde of Minions....

A nice Highland would work for you OP, sadly your biggest hurdle maybe attitudes in the UK, from online forums anyway.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> I love the title of this thread~! I know you meant to say "horse" but the "horde" is so much more interesting. I'd like to buy a horde. kind of like minions, I suppose. H m m ....... I wonder how much they'd cost?
> (just kidding now)
> 
> Good luck!


Oopsie... I accidently changed it to say Horse.... I wonder if Horde is short for Herd of horses? LOL!

Seriously though, I always thought the Percherons were the more spirited of the drafts, No?

I agree with all the above, I'd look at quarter horses because they are my faves. The foundation bred ones or a draft cross. If you want something smaller I would think a thick welsh, a halflinger or maybe a fjord type?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not many quarter horses in the UK - they are starting to make their mark their but because they are being selectively bred from high quality imported ones they tend to be more expensive than buying a straight cob
PHOTO PAGE
These are show cobs so come at a higher price but you can pick one up at a warranted auction for much less


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hubba Bubba Jaydee some beauties there, and funny how they have some tiny looking riders, I must be getting odd, because it kind of looks unbalanced, if you are going to have a big solid cob, I'd like to see a bigger rider:lol::lol: Well not really but some look like peas on drums.

Check out these beauties as well Ponies for Sale


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Those cobs are in show condition so look bigger than they are - other than the maxi cobs they are only 15.2 at the most and they do seem to mostly attract lady riders now - I think maybe having your legs spread so far apart puts them higher up the side of the horse!!! 
Lovely Highland ponies on that site - they're a great breed


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

I love those Highland Ponies. Wish they were more easy to find over here in the US. They are just too rare on this side of the pond.


----------



## flyingewe (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh my goodness Jaydee! Those pictures have me drooling. Thanks so much for posting that page. I'll save it and savour it later....


----------

